# DoT blocks Pastebin, Archive.org, GitHub, Vimeo, Dailymotion, and many other sites



## quagmire (Dec 31, 2014)

India blocks Pastebin, Archive.org, GitHub, Vimeo, Dailymotion, and many other sites - GSMArena Blog



> India’s DoT or Department of Telecom has randomly ordered internet service providers across the country to block a long list of websites. The names include the likes of Pastebin, Archive.org, GitHub, Vimeo, Dailymotion, and many others.
> 
> *cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/14/12/india-block-pastebin/gsmarena_001.jpg
> 
> ...




Are they high on pot?


----------



## quagmire (Dec 31, 2014)

> Following an order issued by the Department of Telecom in India, ISPs have blocked 32 sites including*Vimeo,*Dailymotion,*GitHub*and*Pastebinacross the country.
> 
> Users across India have*complained about being unable to access*the aforementioned sites and many others. Today,*Centre for Internet & Society*director*Pranesh Prakash*was among the first to share the circular that went round to local ISPs on Dec 17 demanding that they block access to multiple sites.
> 
> ...


--  32 Sites Blocked in India Over Content from ISIS


Pea sized brain dumba$$es sitting in DoT, how they hell is this gonna stop ISIS?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 31, 2014)

Da fcuk 

I hope anonymous hack the DoT sites and takes them down. Blocking entire sites  are they smoking horse poop or what?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 31, 2014)

people act as per their IQ


----------



## RBX (Dec 31, 2014)

I didn't know that I was living in China.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 31, 2014)

Pastebin is blocked, i am sad 

some of my project information i saved there for quick reference while working in different terminals


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 31, 2014)

Me not affected right now  

Anyone encountering these blocks?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 31, 2014)

^For me only pastebin is blocked


----------



## $hadow (Dec 31, 2014)

pastebin is blocked oh man come on. Why the heck they did this I mean s**t man.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2014)

pastebin works fine here on airtel bb.


----------



## RBX (Dec 31, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Pastebin is blocked, i am sad
> 
> some of my project information i saved there for quick reference while working in different terminals



Have you tried switching to Google DNS?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 31, 2014)

i am using Google DNS right now


----------



## RBX (Dec 31, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> i am using Google DNS right now



That's sad. So far everything is working for me. Just to be sure, try pinging pastebin.com and see which IP address it tries connecting to.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 31, 2014)

Are these guys Idiot? :O

Pastebin? Github? Seriously?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 31, 2014)

190.93.242.15

this is the IP i get, directly accessing it, gives Direct IP access not allowed

already tried *pastebin.com, doesnt work..
i tried a proxy and it is working


----------



## seamon (Dec 31, 2014)

OMG These don't work on BSNL too


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 31, 2014)

Still working fine for Airtel.


----------



## icebags (Dec 31, 2014)

i wonder when they will block the whole outside india internet and will force us to stay confined within ourselves.

this is worse than china, walking backwards into the iron curtain.....


----------



## seamon (Dec 31, 2014)

Mudi govt. just went full retard.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 31, 2014)

Modi is high on 'Make In India' campaign. Those MFs blocked Github.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 31, 2014)

This is awful, censorship at its worst..


----------



## black_mamba (Jan 1, 2015)

Some sites okay (I mean from those idiots' perspective) like Vimeo, but why on earth would someone block Github is completely beyond me


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2015)

WTF is this sh*t?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2015)

Tor Tor Tor Tor Tor Tor


----------



## sushovan (Jan 1, 2015)

And I thought censorship was gonna end with the end of Kapil $hitbal's reign :/


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 1, 2015)

Still blocked for me. Baffling why government banned such sites. No matter which government, the consumers eventually suffers here. What next, ban Google too..


----------



## theserpent (Jan 1, 2015)

everything working fine here on airtel


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 1, 2015)

some sites are claiming it was due to ISIS propaganda. Can't this be taken down by take down notice. Most of the sites are very active in removing these videos if deemed offensive. Why ban the whole site??

Sites opening with proxy though.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 1, 2015)

why archive.org haha


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 1, 2015)

Guys try proxy extension Hola unblocker


----------



## $hadow (Jan 1, 2015)

yeah proxy worked.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 1, 2015)

github still unblocked for me. I guess quite a few ISPs blocked since it's new year.


----------



## Shah (Jan 1, 2015)

Can access GitHub with Google DNS but not pastebin.  (BSNL BB)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2015)

pastebin currently working fine on mtnl 3g.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 1, 2015)

For those who cant access these sites, use tor browser


----------



## theterminator (Jan 1, 2015)

This is BS.... soon they're gonna block Google,Fb, whatsapp,twitter as ISIS content is there too


----------



## RBX (Jan 1, 2015)

theterminator said:


> This is BS.... soon they're gonna block Google,Fb, whatsapp,twitter as ISIS content is there too



Don't worry, you'd still be able to visit Modi's page.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 2, 2015)

No matter who blocks what, we'll be able to access it anyhow.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 2, 2015)

ban lifted


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 3, 2015)

So India is going to be next N. Korea or china?


----------



## RBX (Jan 7, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> ban lifted



Doesn't look like it. Yesterday I changed my DNS to default because of problems with internet connectivity. Just now I tried visiting github and got a 'server not found' error. Switched back to Google DNS and everything is back to normal.


----------

